# Intimate Lubrication



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

For several years we have been using water based lubricant during sex because my wife's vagina does not get sufficiently wet during arousal. However, we find that these lubricants tend to make things too slippery and although she gets the filling sensation, we both find the feeling of friction on the skin almost gone. The other day we had run out of the usual lube so she handed me a jar of thick hand cream (simple, unscented) and that felt quite a lot better for both of us. I think also what helps is that going in, skin is drawn into the vagina bringing the clitoris into contact.
Is there any harm in using body or hand creams as long as condoms or vibrators are not being used?
Is there something even thicker we could use safely?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've heard coconut oil work. There are also a wide variety of intimate lubricants available in a variety of textures. Some online stores like good vibrations have a wide variety of samples available.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

coconut oil, even if you don't need it, is fun.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Many here swear by coconut oil. My wife is very hesitant however as from what Ive read, its antibacterial nature can actually work against you and throw off the natural flora of the vagina. Can lead to Utis for some. 

Luckily dont really need bottled lubrication yet except for toy use.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Good old KY jelly is pretty thick.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

google Swiss Navy Lubricant. I believe it will give you the wetness with friction that you are looking for and it lasts forever. I like it JUST because of the friction you feel using it.


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

You always have to be careful introducing foreign chemicals into the vaginal canal since it can easily throw off the natural bacterial response and bring on BV, a UTI, or a yeast infection. It might work a couple of times, but after a while there may be a delayed reaction. 

You can always ask her gynecologist for options since they typically have a good list of lubricants that are safe and work around the individual needs of the patient. 



twoofus said:


> I think also what helps is that going in, skin is drawn into the vagina bringing the clitoris into contact.


That is completely dependent on her personal anatomy. An interesting study was done at the turn of the 20th century that showed that women who's clitoral glans (the external part of the organ that people can see at the top of the vulva) was within a certain ratio of the vaginal opening were more likely to receive stimulation and experience pleasure through intercourse. There were even some plastic surgery attempts at the time to see if a woman could "reassign" the location of her clitoral glans to prove whether or not that worked. In most cases, it did. In others not so much. What they didn't know at the time was that the clitoris is actually about four+ inches in size and primarily internal, so depending on the size and location of your wife's clitoris, a lot of the pulling stimulation she experiences from the friction may be stimulating the internal part of the clitoris and not just the outer.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> google Swiss Navy Lubricant. I believe it will give you the wetness with friction that you are looking for and it lasts forever. I like it JUST because of the friction you feel using it.


PigglyWiggly: Did you use the silicone or water based version?


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

twoofus said:


> PigglyWiggly: Did you use the silicone or water based version?


my Amazon order history says SILICONE. If you order/try it it. Please let us know your own results and thoughts.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I am another big fan of coconut oil. 

I would be very hesitant to use any lotions or hand creams, they aren't designed to be used on mucous membranes.

We sometimes use a cannabis sex enhancer that comes in a cocoa butter "pellet" that melts nicely with body temp - provides a nice long lasting lube as well.

Astroglide makes a lube called "diamond" which has coconut oil and silicon, its a gel and quite unlike "regular" astroglide. I like it because it never gets sticky, a little goes a long way, and you still keep a little friction - it almost feels like it protects against friction without being too "wet".
Now all that said, I tend to be quite wet, so we use this stuff for hand jobs, and other play for the most part.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I used to like playing with Astroglide, until I tried coconut oil. I can't imagine ever going back now. Those naughty coconuts have it down.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> *Good old KY jelly is pretty thick.*


*This has always been the standard "go-to," and rarely ever does a bad job!

But have heard rumors that coconut oil is just as good!*


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> I am another big fan of coconut oil.
> 
> I would be very hesitant to use any lotions or hand creams, they aren't designed to be used on mucous membranes.
> 
> ...


Is it better than a big ole bowl?


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> CharlieParker said:
> 
> 
> > *Good old KY jelly is pretty thick.*
> ...


I might try it just because it would smell like I am on vacation!

The issue I have with KY, and it is probably any lube, is a little does go a long way. A smidge too much and it is like a hot dog down a hallway.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Is it better than a big ole bowl?


WAY Better, absolutely no comparison. They don't make you "high" but instead, cause your genitals to become hyper-aroused and "flushed " (ie I get wet and swollen, he gets hard as a rock and throbbing).

Really nice for long, slow, super intense sessions. Oral sex on 11.

The brand is Foria, we like their product called "explore" which is actually a suppository designed for anal sex - yet we do not have anal sex! I just place half over my clit, half near my g spot and it melts. He places one where it is intended and activates the whole region.

Sometimes we will be out - date night and cocktails, and he will hand me one, and tell me to "take it". Before long I am finding sitting still difficult as I am absolutely tingling.... 

We use them as a treat now and then - I feel like overuse would spoil us, and " regular" sex wouldn't be the same


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

uhtred said:


> I've heard coconut oil work. There are also a wide variety of intimate lubricants available in a variety of textures. Some online stores like good vibrations have a wide variety of samples available.



I can vouch for Coconut Oil though not for sex. Its was a staple in my household during my sexless marriage with the ex!


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> WAY Better, absolutely no comparison. They don't make you "high" but instead, cause your genitals to become hyper-aroused and "flushed " (ie I get wet and swollen, he gets hard as a rock and throbbing).
> 
> Really nice for long, slow, super intense sessions. Oral sex on 11.
> 
> ...


Ever tried poppers? I've really enjoyed them lately. We get super sensitive...think coke high for 1 minute....no comedown. Gay guys have known about them for years but heteros are just catching on to them. Safest recreational out there. 

I looked up Foria but didnt see EXPLORE. It might be my browser but their website was a little clunky


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Ever tried poppers? I've really enjoyed them lately. We get super sensitive...think coke high for 1 minute....no comedown. Gay guys have known about them for years but heteros are just catching on to them. Safest recreational out there.
> 
> I looked up Foria but didnt see EXPLORE. It might be my browser but their website was a little clunky


I haven't - but I have to say my desire to experiment with drugs (beyond cannabis) is nill (too much fun in my youth).

As for Foria, their website is crappy, and only shows products that can be bought online, so it doesn't include the array of products available through dispensaries in legal states.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Has anyone tried this product, Sensuva Vivify Vaginal Tightening Gel, not sold specifically as a lube. Seems too good to be true, but sold from Lovehoney which despite selling all sorts of sexual goodies, is a very reputable company.
www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=34673

_Product Description
Hold 'em even closer with Sensuva's easy-to-use tightening gel. Its natural and healthy ingredients help to provoke a temporary swelling of the vaginal walls for deliciously increased friction and sensitivity. 

It's simple to use, too: just apply one pump from the mess-free nozzle to your finger tip, massage it gently into the inner vaginal wall, and wait about ten minutes for maximum effect. 

If you just can't get enough of that wonderfully tight sensation (or it's a particularly boisterous dirty weekend), the gel can be applied a maximum of twice every 24 hours. 

Ingredients: Water, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe) Leaf Juice, Potassium Alum, Linum Usitatissmum (linseed) seed extract (Flax), Propanediol, Hydroxythylcellulose, Sodium Citrate, Gluconolactone, Sodium Benzoate, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride 

Results may vary.
Key Features:
Easy-to-use vaginal tightening and rejuvenation gel 
Natural and healthy ingredients cause gentle swelling and tightening of the vagina for increased sensation 
Suitable for solo play or intercourse 
Contains aloe leaf juice for additional comfort 
Simple, mess-free pump for easy application 
Results may vary_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

How old is she? Does she have periods?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Coconut oil. Smells nice, edible and actually has astringent properties so you can use it as lube without risk of it going funky in her.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> How old is she? Does she have periods?


Way past menopause, she's a young 60.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

twoofus said:


> Way past menopause, she's a young 60.


I understand, we haven’t perfected this yet either. Coconut oil is awesome, and on the nightstand, but probably not what you need. 

Put the lube in her, really well, and also on you. Start our really slow to spread it. Communicate.

We like Sliquid Satin - Our Aloe & Carrageenan Intimate Moisturizer for Daily Use


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

What's wrong with saliva? Too 'back of the alley'?
Once I am into it, I find it hard to get up and get something else like lube or toys. Breaks the flow. Unless these things are nearby.


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

Sliquid. We don't need to use much. I think that too much of any lube will reduce the friction feeling.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Coconut oil fanboy here!!! You’ll never go back to anything else.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

twoofus said:


> For several years we have been using water based lubricant during sex because my wife's vagina does not get sufficiently wet during arousal. However, we find that these lubricants tend to make things too slippery and although she gets the filling sensation, we both find the feeling of friction on the skin almost gone. The other day we had run out of the usual lube so she handed me a jar of thick hand cream (simple, unscented) and that felt quite a lot better for both of us. I think also what helps is that going in, skin is drawn into the vagina bringing the clitoris into contact.
> Is there any harm in using body or hand creams as long as condoms or vibrators are not being used?
> Is there something even thicker we could use safely?


Just because it's a rather sensitive area for both the man and woman, I would err on the side of caution with the hand creams, and I would certainly be reading ingredients beforehand. I'm big on natural body care products (and even have products that I make, brand and market online, although I don't make intimate products (yet)), and I would be more prone to using something natural and unscented. Heck, even plain old coconut oil would work great! Or, maybe another carrier oil (grape seed, sunflower, apricot kernel). I'd probably stay away from the thicker oils (olive, avocado).


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> WAY Better, absolutely no comparison. They don't make you "high" but instead, cause your genitals to become hyper-aroused and "flushed " (ie I get wet and swollen, he gets hard as a rock and throbbing).
> 
> Really nice for long, slow, super intense sessions. Oral sex on 11.
> 
> ...


Where do you order/purchase this from? I have a huge problem orgasming, and can only do it during masturbation. I've never gotten there with a man, and it's so disappointing. Would this help?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone have infection issues with coconut oil? I would really like to use it in place of KY jelly or any of the other messier lubes for occasional use but my wife is super paranoid because she read a few doctors warn of "possible" infections from throwing off natural pH.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Ursula said:


> Where do you order/purchase this from? I have a huge problem orgasming, and can only do it during masturbation. I've never gotten there with a man, and it's so disappointing. Would this help?


I think this would probably help - it makes me highly orgasmic, almost too much! Butt it is only available in states where marijuana is legal. It can be purchased at dispensaries here in California.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> I think this would probably help - it makes me highly orgasmic, almost too much! Butt it is only available in states where marijuana is legal. It can be purchased at dispensaries here in California.


Damn, I'm in Canada, although marijuana is probably soon to be legal here too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Anyone have infection issues with coconut oil? I would really like to use it in place of KY jelly or any of the other messier lubes for occasional use but my wife is super paranoid because she read a few doctors warn of "possible" infections from throwing off natural pH.


None of the women I ever used it with have had issues. I read that coconut oil has lauric acid in it, which is a natural antimicrobial. 

Is It Safe to Use Coconut Oil as Lube? - Health


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Middle of Everything said:


> Anyone have infection issues with coconut oil? I would really like to use it in place of KY jelly or any of the other messier lubes for occasional use but my wife is super paranoid because she read a few doctors warn of "possible" infections from throwing off natural pH.



When we used it for PiV, my wife would get itchy for an hour or two afterwards so we stopped. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

I use silicone based lube after feeling the difference vs. water based.
Also look for one of the ingredients that is sugar based which can cause yeast infections if your lady is prone to them

One day we ran out, and I tried coconut oil and we were both very happy with it... So when my new tube runs out we will most likely just use coconut oil from now on.....


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> I think this would probably help - it makes me highly orgasmic, almost too much! Butt it is only available in states where marijuana is legal. It can be purchased at dispensaries here in California.


Hi @I shouldnthave, I sent you a PM just a few minutes ago, and for some reason, it's not in my sent messages, so I have no idea if it's gone through. Can you have a look at your earliest convenience, and let me know?? Thanks! :smile2:


----------

